# New Logitech Control Center (1.2)



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a new mac driver out for all logitech devices.
Check this

_What's new in this version:


The Logitech Control Center (LCC) supports Mac OS X and allows you to take full advantage of your Logitech keyboard, mouse or trackball. With the LCC and your Logitech keyboard, you can:
Browse the Internet using dedicated keys that provide one-touch access to your favorite sites.
Launch your email application by pressing a button.
Play music and control the system speaker using built-in buttons.
Open frequently used items, such as documents, folders and applications, with a single keystroke.
You can also use the LCC with your Logitech mouse or trackball to:
Scroll in windows of applications built for MacOS X. You can scroll up and down with a single keystroke or wheel movement.
Switch between open applications.
Show contextual menus with a single mouse click.
Simulate keystrokes to provide shortcuts to commands you use regularly._


----------



## fryke (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds nice... Although I haven't used a Logitech keyboard with a Mac yet... (I was a big fan of their first wireless keyboard for the PC and of the old three button mice that I used on my Mac.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

I started with the logitech pilot mouse! Serial port and msdos5 drivers..


----------



## fryke (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine was ADB, of course. Connected to a Macintosh Performa 630 with a 66 MHz PowerPC processor card by Apple. Gosh, the baby had 36 MB RAM (maxed out!) and a TV Tuner. Hmm... Kinda off-topic... However I remember having some trouble with their MouseWare for Macintosh drivers... Are their new drivers any good?


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

I've just installed it, and it doesn't seem to have any new features at all- the list of 'new' things were all in the last version. Having said that, this one at least implies (if not actually states) that it supports panther (it mentions expose in the documentation). The last version was going buggy on my after i upgraded to panther (the click used to lock occasionally for no reason)- but as it was only technically supported up to 10.2.8 the tech support people were no help at all. I still wish they would allow application-specific preferences, others have so i don't see why they can't. Anyway, no bugs so far, if not any new stuff- i love how many buttons my mx700 has- plenty for all of the expose functions.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> I still wish they would allow application-specific preferences, others have so i don't see why they can't.


Same here. Was hoping they added this..
Anyway, the driver didn't change anything for me. I was using the topmost mouse button for expose before as well. Everything works just fine like it did before. Nice patch


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 10, 2004)

Heh. Take a look at the MacUpdate listing. Apparently, LCC 1.2 disables accelerated scrolling. I saw earlier yesterday that the only thing 1.2 added was like better documentation or something.

No app-specific settings. No "Clicked Wheel Up/Down".

I'll stick with USB OverDrive thank you very much.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

does USB OverDrive provide application specific settings?


----------



## andychrist (Mar 10, 2004)

Macally makes multi-button scrolling trackballs, mices, and keyboards with application-specific settings and they are cheap and work great!


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2004)

From MacFixIt;

Logitech Control Center 1.2 bug On Tuesday Logitech released Logitech Control Center v1.2, a new version of the driver for Logitech keyboards, mice, and trackballs. MacFixIt reader Craig Crossman reports that the new version breaks the accelerated scrolling feature of the software, and notes that the only fix for right now is to revert to an older version:

"I have been in touch with Logitech and they are working on a fix for the broken accelerated scroll. In the meantime...just revert back to the good old 1.1.1 version. Just remember to first uninstall 1.2 using the supplied Uninstaller. If you didn't [back up] your old 1.1.1 version, [you can get it from]  HERE


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 10, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> does USB OverDrive provide application specific settings?


Why, yes. Yes it does. 

You can configure the buttons to behave differently in different apps of your choosing.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 10, 2004)

I use a wireless Logitech mouse with my computer and I have to setup the scroll wheel through logitech's software, not by using the built-in OS X scroll wheel settings, so scrolling sucks really bad. Is there any way to change this? Does USB OverDrive let me use normal scroll settings with my mouse? If there's no way I'm about to go and buy a good wired mouse. Wireless sucks (at least the non-bluetooth ones - haven't tried bluetooth yet)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

1.2.1 is out as well.
Check here


----------



## naodx (Mar 18, 2004)

I recently checked out USB OverDrive again, (I had checked it out a very long time ago...under OS 9 I think), and I have since switched to it. 

And yes I paid the sharware fee. 

Why did I switch?

I own an mx700 mouse, which I really like. I wasn't having any problems with the logitech control center, however I wasn't happy with not being able to customize the mouse per each application.

Example? In safari switching between tabs is Apple-Shift-(left or right cursor) which I have set to the two buttons by the scroll wheel. Well in OmniWeb 5b3, you switch between tabs using Apple-(up or down cursor).

I guess in short (or long  ) USB OverDrive allowed me to customize my mouse for each application vs logitech's control center which just allowed me to customize my mouse for system wide use.


----------



## karavite (Mar 18, 2004)

You know, I was having some issues with cursor freezing after display sleep with my MX700 mouse - I have no idea what is causing it (seemed to pop up with 10.3.2 and still happens on 10.3.3), but maybe this will help! Thanks for the post, because I did check Logitechs download site a few weeks ago!


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 18, 2004)

naodx said:
			
		

> I recently checked out USB OverDrive again, (I had checked it out a very long time ago...under OS 9 I think), and I have since switched to it.
> 
> And yes I paid the sharware fee.
> 
> ...



Exactly why I switched. Much more configurable. Well worth the $20 IMO.


----------



## BitWit (Mar 18, 2004)

Heh, slightly off topic, but I use my wheel button to initiate the often-used screenshot-in-a-box, and I use my app-switcher button for muting the sound....but I woulndt mind having _another_ button for expose!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 24, 2004)

logitech's pc keyboards are good, though i havent tried it with a mac yet. This is what I'm hoping gets OS X support:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=1,CONTENTID=7321

this looks like a sweet keyboard/num pad/mouse setup. 

maybe by the time i win the lottery and get a g5 they will have supported it! yaay!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow, looks nice..


----------

